# Setanta Sports with eircom broadband



## NiallP (20 Aug 2008)

eircom are currently offering free subscription to setanta sports to its broadband customers via eircom.net.

Just wondering if anyone uses this service and if it is any good. I'm looking to get broadband at the moment and am likely to subscribe for setanta at some stage in the near future.

Given that setanta costs 20Euro a month on sky - it would seem to be worth my while paying the little bit extra for eircom broadband to avail of the setanta option (the eircom bundle for 3 meg broadband + offpeak calls = 55Euro per month).

I'm looking for 3 meg broadband and will ultimately hook up my laptop to my digital tv - is this viable?

Obviously ntl digital + broadband would proobably work out cheaper but I want to keep Sky.

Any thoughts/experiences would be welcome1

Cheers


----------



## monkeyboy (20 Aug 2008)

I use it to keep in touch with the rugby while in Oz. I find it great service.

You can even catch most main events on archive within hours if you mis it.

Its much cheaper to subscribe form here too about 6e a month.
So anyone with fancy proxy skills that can fool the site into thinking the computer is on Oz can do this.
If its free Id take it.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (20 Aug 2008)

it's grand if you do not mind watching sports on your laptop / pc.


----------



## Markjbloggs (20 Aug 2008)

NiallP said:


> Obviously ntl digital + broadband would proobably work out cheaper but I want to keep Sky.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Is Setanta Ireland part of the basic digital package from NTL?  Or is it just available as part of the basic analog package?


----------



## teachai (20 Aug 2008)

I have used it ('cos its free with eircom.net). 

Its worth having but not worth paying to have.


----------



## silvermints (20 Aug 2008)

Given that setanta costs 20Euro a month on sky - it would seem to be worth my while paying the little bit extra for eircom broadband to avail of the setanta option (the eircom bundle for 3 meg broadband + offpeak calls = 55Euro per month).

Isn't it just Setanta Ireland you get with Eircom not the full package that costs 20 euro.


----------

